

Entire Manhattan Project History Declassified and Now Online - lelf
http://www.nextgov.com/defense/whats-brewin/2014/08/entire-manhattan-project-history-declassified-and-now-online/92135/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8210251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8210251)

